# W.R.U.W Bulova December Edition



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Today on my BD celebrating with this Murren a la Bond

20171201_183735 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## kuhar (Apr 12, 2016)

SeaKing


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## kuhar (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snorkeling at work today









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Arrived home to this Bulova Military Chronograph that I had been awaiting..







































Sent from my Lenovo YT3-X90F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

Been wearing this SS lately however I can't seem to get the crown screwed down.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snorkeling it again.. Love this watch


----------



## LateOutDrsMn (Nov 12, 2017)

I got a Cheapy on today. a 96a152 that I got from my work. It's one of the two watches that got me interested in watches again.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Surveyor chrono Accutron II model 96b238 on watchgecko rally strap.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Murren chrono









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Murren a la Bond


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Stealth Murren chrono


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Wearing the Curv......


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Tellaro snow day









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


>


I shall congratulate you Yankee! You are posting a picture of a watch you are actually wearing on the same day!!! Woo HOO!!

That Lobster is quite handsome!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Welll looking at so many gorgeous Bulovas make me do the 2nd change of watch of the day. Woke up with a Timex.. went to a Fossil Panda... and now getting ready to go out I changed it to this one.

This is the 2nd Bulova my wife gave me years ago. Does not get a lot of wrist time but today celebrating the Chief of Chief's Birthday. My wife said "about time".

20171209_114042 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20171209_114014 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LateOutDrsMn (Nov 12, 2017)

98B243


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Winter is coming !


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

CJKOLCUN said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am going all out today with this Accutron with the 7750 movement.

I don't wear this one too much because it is too dressy, but hey today it felt right.


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M0 Accutron 521 caliber 214


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Accutronredux said:


> M0 Accutron 521 caliber 214


To compliment that Sweet 521, I'm wearing one of my Alphas today.


----------



## LateOutDrsMn (Nov 12, 2017)

Well, after looking at that alpha, I feel like the poor cousin.

Black Sea King


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

New kid on the block


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Bulova Accu~Swiss


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Moon view reissue









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Bulova Accutron Gemini for Today

*














_


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Back from Thailand









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 7, 2015)

The wife knows I have a collection of vintage bulovas and I have a couple harleys so she had to get my this for Christmas.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

What a beauty..
What a bargain!


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Surveyor chrono










Potrero Bay Costa Rica


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Lobster

I love this watch


----------



## LateOutDrsMn (Nov 12, 2017)

WichitaViajero said:


> View attachment 12746227
> 
> 
> Bulova Accu~Swiss


Wow, That's Bright! What's the model number?

Today I'm wearing my PVD SeaKing chrono with a new Bracelet. A "Strapcode Super Engineer II" PVD Look alike.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

96a119


----------



## cyberiot (Nov 19, 2017)

A simple close to a complex year. The finish on this watch is like butter:


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180102/4f652ae7970f132d5ddc07a11727647a.jpg[/IMG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

